# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  This is the most beautifull snake Ive ever seen!!

## Mochelem

I was looking at venomous list on kingsnake and found this at diamondreptile.com  this is the most beautifull thing Ive ever seen..... Too bad i wont ever own a Hot snake but this makes me almost want to...


http://www.diamondreptile.com/ituri_rhino_viper.jpg

----------


## Rapture

My favorite hot claims another victim...

----------

_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (10-13-2009)

----------


## python.princess

gorgeousness!  :Very Happy:

----------


## icygirl

That's honestly real and not shopped?  :Weirdface:

----------


## icygirl

> That's honestly real and not shopped?


That didn't read the way I thought it would... What I meant to say was, "WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Surprised:  Beautiful!!"

----------


## pythontricker

Thats a gaboon viper with its colors edited on photoshop.

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Thats a gaboon viper with its colors edited on photoshop.


Maybe contrasted..
look at these other random searched pictures of the Ituri. None of these belong to me. http://www.tropicalvision.com/images...noceros/5L.jpg
http://www.tropicalvision.com/images...noceros/2L.jpg

This website almost seems dedicated to them. Sorry if this is hotlinking? D:
http://www.tropicalvision.com/collec...ous/rhino.html

----------


## Rapture

I'm not sure about all that....

----------


## blackcrystal22

> I'm not sure about all that....


About all of what?

----------


## Rapture

It's not a Gaboon, it's a Rhinoceros.

----------


## Michelle.C

_ At most the contrast has been adjusted. I have seen B. nasicornis in person that were very similar in color. 

Rhino Viper/B. nasicornis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhino_viper

Gaboon Viper/B. gabonica
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaboon_viper

Both are very beautiful species, but Rhinos have my heart. 
_

----------


## blackcrystal22

> It's not a Gaboon, it's a Rhinoceros.


Indeed, though I can see where the mistake could be made.
http://reptile.helzone.com/reptile/u...ricagaboon.jpg
The pattern is EXTREMELY similar.

Wow Michelle, where did you see one?!

----------


## Michelle.C

> Indeed, though I can see where the mistake could be made.
> http://reptile.helzone.com/reptile/u...ricagaboon.jpg
> The pattern is EXTREMELY similar.
> 
> Wow Michelle, where did you see one?!


_ A friend in Nashville has a trio of them. In person, they are absolutely stunning. I mean, the photo of that animal in unreal, but in person they are out of this world as well. If I ever got into hots, they'd be on the top of my list. 
_

----------


## blackcrystal22

> _ A friend in Nashville has a trio of them. In person, they are absolutely stunning. I mean, the photo of that animal in unreal, but in person they are out of this world as well. If I ever got into hots, they'd be on the top of my list. 
> _


Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you have to have some sort of license or _something_ to purchase hots?
I mean, that's what I always assumed as they are incredibly dangerous. D:

----------


## Michelle.C

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you have to have some sort of license or _something_ to purchase hots?
> I mean, that's what I always assumed as they are incredibly dangerous. D:


_
It's all really dependent on your State, County and City regulations. In most cases, no you do not have to have a license to own hots. It is limited how you can ship them, Delta Dash and a few others are the only ones who allow hot shipments. Unfortunately, It's actually extraordinarily simple to acquire venomous reptiles, arachnids, etc.  _

----------


## JimiSnakes

> My favorite hot claims another victim...


Mine too! lol. That one and the albino monacled.

----------


## JimiSnakes

I'm pretty sure that is a "Gabino". The Gaboon x Rhino's look just like that one in person.

----------


## Michelle.C

_ I thought at first it might be a "Gabino", but the head looks a bit off.

A "Gabino" (Bitis gabonica X Bitis nasicornis) http://www.venomousreptiles.org/data...ages/17431.jpg Not my image or animal, all credit goes to the owner of the animal.

_

----------


## Mochelem

That snake is also a baby..... Think of it like a baby Axanthic they are bright grey when babies but turn lighter to a brown color when older.... I dont think they photoshoped the snake they are trying to sell it for $135.....

----------


## Royal Morphz

it definitly not a gaboon its a rhyno and I've seen some spesimens that had very deep coloration like this one

----------


## stangs13

> Thats a gaboon viper with its colors edited on photoshop.


Its a rhino viper with REAL colors. :Very Happy:

----------


## Colin Vestrand

i agree... it's common for juvies to look that bright.  doesn't look like photoshop or a hybrid to me.

----------


## wendy

that is a beauty!!!!!!!!! wow!!!!!!!!

years back, i was at a hamburg show. this guy reaches in  tank with an adult rhino viper (venomoid, yuck!!). well anyway, he starts free handling this snake. i was in awe. watching, waiting for this guy to get tagged. but the snake seemed very docile. i was very surprized. but it was pretty cool, anyway.

----------


## gothkenny

Its a Rhinoceros Viper. They're pretty.

----------


## PythonWallace

That thing looks like it came from the 80's.

----------


## hoax

I like!!!!

I want!!!

Gimme Gimme!!!

But alas the missus said not only no but hell no!

----------


## RichardA

Stunning baby rhino.

And yeah they are that vivid in real life. Even more so as juvies fresh shed.

----------


## BTurner

Thats a Gabino a Gaboon x Rhino cross

I have them there Beautiful

----------


## Denial

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you have to have some sort of license or _something_ to purchase hots?
> I mean, that's what I always assumed as they are incredibly dangerous. D:


They have the potential to be incredibly dangerous but as long as one is careful then there shouldnt be a problem

----------


## bobbittle

> Its a rhino viper with REAL colors.


Indeed  :Smile: 




> that is a beauty!!!!!!!!! wow!!!!!!!!
> 
> years back, i was at a hamburg show. this guy reaches in  tank with an adult rhino viper (venomoid, yuck!!). well anyway, he starts free handling this snake. i was in awe. watching, waiting for this guy to get tagged. but the snake seemed very docile. i was very surprized. but it was pretty cool, anyway.


Rhino's and Gabby's are typically pretty docile. That's still incredibly stupid of him (venomoid or not).




> Thats a Gabino a Gaboon x Rhino cross
> 
> I have them there Beautiful


Negative.

----------


## SGExotics

i believe its called an "Ituri" Rhino Viper..... Those are its true colors... No photoshop...

----------


## bammer838

No its a rhino viper. A very nice one at that!!! WOW




> Thats a gaboon viper with its colors edited on photoshop.

----------

